# Side by Side or O/U



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

want your opinion!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I think everyone should own BOTH.

That is my opinion.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'll go with L2H. But then I'm what you might call "shotgun poor". Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

SXS man myself.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I agree.

Try and get as many of both as you can. You can never own enough.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

both


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know much about shotguns, but I do know sxs's look awesome. What would the advantages be to either of them anyways?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

SxS. Man made the barrels like God made his eyes.


----------



## Desertrat (Oct 16, 2004)

I have some of each......but I prefer my SxS for hunting....and my O/U for sporting clays.


----------



## hunter3705 (Feb 16, 2007)

Man! That's a tough one! They're both great in different ways. I may be strange in this way, but I find that I like to hunt with a SxS, but shoot clay targets with an O/U. I have no idea where this odd preference came from, but it's sort of forced me to keep one of each around at any given time.


----------



## odiewan (Sep 23, 2006)

O/U for me. Points like my repeaters, stronger actions, less recoil, single trigger, and it shoots where I want it to. SxS's always shoot low for me. They feel great but the pattern doesn't go where it's supposed to go.

Sean


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Love em' both, but shoot O/U's better.

The current twice barrelled object of my affection is a 26" Ruger Red Label. A finely crafted SxS or O/U is a thing of beauty...


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I just can't get used to one trigger. I love my side by sides. I have 4, all different gauges.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

over and under for me


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> Love em' both, but shoot O/U's better.
> 
> The current twice barrelled object of my affection is a 26" Ruger Red Label. A finely crafted SxS or O/U is a thing of beauty...


Ditto for me...

Ya gotta love 'em for their fine quality... It's more about the feel and tradition using a finely tuned instrument.

Everyone should get to a point upland hunting, where they use one of the old school classics, and the hunt is more about the hunt and less about the number of shots or birds bagged.

Ryan


----------



## wirenut (Dec 1, 2005)

O/U for me, never got used to double triggers.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Side bys have their followers and most are devote and vocal.

But you'll never see one when the shooting is for cash. The top shooters in any of the shotgun sports (sporting clays, trap, skeet, live pigeon which is big big $$$) will be seen with O/U or autos.

The wide sight plain is tough for a lot of people. They are more expensive than a similiar quality O/U. The felt recoil is higher in a sxs than a same weight o/u because the force isn't straight back.

One other thing is that a sxs is more likely to have different points of impact for the two barrels than an o/u because there is more hand work in making a sxs.

So unless you are into the nostalgia or just want something different (both are good enough reasons to buy a gun to me) you are better off going with an O/U.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

A little history. When the first two barrel guns were made, they HAD to be sxs, because of the exposed hammers.

When the hammerless gun was invented, it spelled the demise of the sxs. The o/u could be built easier and cheaper. It is very difficult to made a good, cheap sxs because of the way the barrels converge. do it sloppy and they wont shoot to the same spot. Stacking the barrels is an easier way of making a good, affordable, accurate double gun.

The advantage of the o/u is also this. The top barrel dampens some muzzle jump from the bottom barrel going off. This makes the second shot with the top barrel easier.

There are also some advantages with the o/u with building a solid gun.

All that being said, a nice sxs fits the hands and plane of sight naturally for many people. I love em both.

Get a copy of Michael Mcintosh' book- Best Guns!


----------

